# Cosmo's Damnation Alley Landmaster



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Still got some weathering to finish, but it's coming along nicely. This is the older rougher pre-production model, it's a little simpler than his current version and didn't come with the rocker launcher, I scratched one from some square stock. The base is a leftover from the PL Chrome robby kit, with the chrome removed and the footpegs sanded off.

Fun kit, I thought this was the coolest vehicle when i was a kid! I'm gonna have to order the finalized version now!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice. Better than the job I did. I still have the spare rocket launcher waiting for you.

Here is a link to the final version:

Landmaster 

One of the differences that you cannot really see is that the decal for the insignia now has a white underlay.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Didn't the middle of the Landmaster have a flexable "pivot" point?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.geocities.com/Baja/Desert/7445/lndmstr.gif[/IMG-LEFT]In photos of the full-size LandMaster from the movie, there's some kind of flexible fabric covering the space between the front and rear sections and sitting flush with the hull. It could be represented on the model with textured sheet material, with real fabric, or (as in the model pics) simply with a slightly different shade of paint.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Check the link provided. There is a textured band the correct width. It is also visible in the pre-production version.

The only thing, I can think of, that I left out of the final version is that dang ugly searchlight pedestal. Didn't forget it, it came loose during the mold making. And the cheek guns. Never liked those either.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I painted the flex point with a darker gray, originally, but thought it didn't look right, too much contrast. I'm going to try to darken it less drastically with weathering powders.

I saw pics of the improved version on @bay, I'll definately be ordering that version, Cosmo, and a seeker! I'm concentrating on finishing up some prop guns to raise some Christmas/iwata compressor cash and knocked this out to take a break from painting black and metal tones!

I thought the robby base was a nice fit. It'll look a lot better with some Dullcoat and weathering!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Some dullcoat and weathering helped bring this guy to life a little more:




























For a 4" long diorama, I think it's pretty cool!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really good looking! If I didn't have one, it would be hard to believe is is that small. Cozmo, does rally good models. Now for the Seeker from Space Academy.


----------

